# air flo salter cab controler wiring diagram



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a air flo salter ss older model probly mid 90's up. The clutch will not engage when you set the kill switch to run it pops the fuse in my truck. engine will run with out the kill switch on/off If u put power to the clutch switch on the controller it will engage but also shorts something in back on salter this is not the correct way but at least i know my clutch isn't shorted out and working.


Short to ground i think 

if any one has a controller for an air flow salter could they post a pick of the back wiring maybe i can see what is wrong or backwards on mine a wiring diagram would be helpful to


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

do have a fax? last year i contacted air flo and they faxed me wire diagrams of controller and complete system and on spreader..
there phone number is (607) 522-3574 
good luck


----------



## kikengrass (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks for the help Andrew, i will call them today and see if i can get them to fax me a diagram


----------



## mslawns87 (Nov 15, 2011)

they said they were going to send me the diagram today but never sent it. Can you post it on here or email me it at [email protected]

thanks


----------

